# slow moving vehicle signs and reflectors



## shorthorsemom (Dec 5, 2010)

I am shopping slow moving vehicle signs and reflectors for my cart. I have found plastic, metal and soft ones with velcro for choices on the slow moving vehicle signs. The soft plastic velcro ones are expensive where I have seen them but they look like they might be easier to mount, but they also look flimsy and might flap or flip around? I have no idea, just judging appearance. The ones I saw are expensive too. Can anyone tell me which one works best and how do you mount it on your cart? I saw a bracket thingy in TSC but I don't want to drill holes in my cart to mount it. Also, anybody know a reasonable place to purchase these items?

My cart did not come with slow moving vehicle signs or reflectors, but there is one side of a velcro strip on the back bottom part of one of the seats, but it is on the seat that lifts for me to enter the cart. Does not seem possible that this is where the former owner of my cart mounted hers... I have a meadowbrook cart, photos of the rears of some carts would be appreciated of how you mount things on the back. I would rather not do trial and error.

Also, do you all put reflectors on your carts?

I am not doing road work at all right now and am only driving on trails, but eventually I will be quickly crossing our road to get to trails on the other side of our farm. I am told I need slow moving vehicle signs are required and reflectors added would be a good idea if I go on or cross the road at all.

thanks


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 5, 2010)

Zipties are my best friend for lots of uses...including my SMV sign on the back of my Frontier



My other 2 carts don't have any at this time as I am not on the road.

I got mine (metal) when my husband bought his tractor...it was my final request to seal the deal  so maybe a place that sells tractors or even TSC has them.

I don't have reflectors on mine...I used to have a bike flag attached to my Frontier when I drove my donkeys. I don't do much along the road-just on our property along the fence- as we are on a 55 MPH road where folks are usually doing more than that.






Angie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 5, 2010)

It does seem that those caution signs are awfully expensive for what they are but then they know we HAVE to have them



If you are handy you could make one yourself for much less I am sure.

Pretty much any tractor or automotive supply store, a lot of hardware stores and even department stores have them. You just kinda have to keep an eye out and you may come across one for a little bit less.

I too have used zip ties to fasten both caution signs and reflectors to my cart. Or if you take a strip of heavy material or plastic you can make a loop to slide around your carts backrest and use a bolt and wingnut to fasten it to itself through the caution sign.

My most recent easy entry came with reflectors mounted on the fenders as well as a reflective caution in the middle of the back rest - kinda neat! I still use my big tractor caution sign as well because I don't think the 4 inch reflective one will catch eyes in the daylight.


----------



## R Whiteman (Dec 5, 2010)

A great many states require the slow moving sign on any horse drawn vehicle if it is operated on a public road. I would contact one of the hundreds of tack stores that cater to the driven horse. I know the American Driving Society web site has the cloth ones with a build in velcro strap. The ones I found at tractor stores or other farm stores work nice also. I prefer the plastic signs but they don't last as long as the heavy metal.

I have used zip ties. I like to get ours tied down enough so they don't bang on the cart or the driver as the vehicle moves. Be sure to pad the places that rub or you may find the paint gone after even a short drive.

Ron


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 5, 2010)

zip ties and padding, sounds like great advice. I saw some of those plastic signs at TSC but couldn't figure out how to mount it on my cart. thanks for the replies!


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 5, 2010)

Sandee at Iowa Valley Carriage carries the fabric ones. No, they don't flop around. They are weighted in the bottom. She carries the lg. normal size ones, and also the mini size ones for little carts. However, if my point to use them is to be seen, I would use the big one regardless of the size of my cart. The nice thing about the fabric ones is that they come on and off really easy with the velcro, and they won't scratch your paint. You can use one on many different carts.

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Iowa valley carriage tip Myrna and for the feedback on the soft velcro signs, I saved that site to my favorites.



Adair


----------



## JLSTABLES (Jul 13, 2011)

shorthorsemom said:


> I am shopping slow moving vehicle signs and reflectors for my cart. I have found plastic, metal and soft ones with velcro for choices on the slow moving vehicle signs. The soft plastic velcro ones are expensive where I have seen them but they look like they might be easier to mount, but they also look flimsy and might flap or flip around? I have no idea, just judging appearance. The ones I saw are expensive too. Can anyone tell me which one works best and how do you mount it on your cart? I saw a bracket thingy in TSC but I don't want to drill holes in my cart to mount it. Also, anybody know a reasonable place to purchase these items?
> 
> My cart did not come with slow moving vehicle signs or reflectors, but there is one side of a velcro strip on the back bottom part of one of the seats, but it is on the seat that lifts for me to enter the cart. Does not seem possible that this is where the former owner of my cart mounted hers... I have a meadowbrook cart, photos of the rears of some carts would be appreciated of how you mount things on the back. I would rather not do trial and error.
> 
> ...


I can do them up for you, on either cora plastic, very light.

Just send me an email, with the sizes you want and i will send you a quote.

Thanks Liz

Home of ARROWOUTDOORS.COM

and JL STABLES


----------



## LazyRanch (Jul 14, 2011)

For some events, reflectors are a must have. I went down to my local Bicycle Guy to purchase some. He took me in to his parts room, we rummage through boxes of reflectors until I found a style that seemed appropriate. Then he GAVE them to me.

I made my own SMV and velcroed it to the back of my 'Bike. I don't claim to be the greatest of seamstresses, but the local cops are such a pain, and have stopped me several times because I am on the road so much. They have said this was perfectly alright. It also rolls up and fits into the bag of my seat cover.

I attached this photo because it shows the reflectors and SMV. Also, if you look closely at the left side reflector, just to the right of it , you can see my bicycle computer - the small black rectangle about an inch to the right of the reflector. I use this to keep track of our drives, speed (PJ isn't the fastest beast on the planet), ride time (ADS has a special patch for hours driven) and an odometer and clock.

Make friends with a bike shop - they have lots to offer! I have got so much from my Bike Guy that I finally took photos to him, so he could see where all his stuff was going. Plus a photo of PJ hitched, of course! The photos are now on proud display on his wall of fame! And if you look to the right of the bike computer, just under the left side seat hinge, you will see his sticker, reserved for competing cyclists whom he sponsors! Not only has he given me reflectors, he also gave me the tape for my stirrups, sold me the computer at half price, and spent half an hour teaching me how to get my airless tyres back on the rim - then gave me the tools to do it with.

BTW, you can also buy automotive reflector tape at Walmart. We have 1" red and white tape, the kind one uses for, say, trailers. . But it's a permanent deal and if you aren't on the road, or aren't required to have it for competition, I don't know if that would be good for you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2011)

I was just browsing the Gempler catalog. They sell reflective tape and strips. Also the magnetic LED lights. They carry the reflective vests; I'm thinking of getting one of those.

I have a flag holder welded onto my cart. The bicycle flag fits into it.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 15, 2011)

JLSTABLES said:


> I can do them up for you, on either cora plastic, very light.
> Just send me an email, with the sizes you want and i will send you a quote.
> 
> Thanks Liz
> ...


JL, sales are not allowed on the main forums. You're welcome to advertise on the free saleboard but please do not drag up old topics to advertise on.



We all get in trouble for it!



Marsha Cassada said:


> Also the magnetic LED lights.


Ooh! I've seen those and considered getting some as a joke because my electrical engineer boyfriend is an LED/Christmas light freak but it never occurred to me to put some on my cart as safety lights!



I feel dumb now.

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2011)

I use the magnetic one on my cart. I got it at the John Deere dealership locally. It stays on great and flashes or is steady.

Just ordered a reflective safety vest. With the heat, I am frequently out in the cart in the early dusk.

I think farmers should put reflective strips on their black cows



. At least their ear tags should be reflective. Coming home last night after dark, a herd was standing in the road in front of my gate. We are always extra careful, on the lookout for black cows around here, but they took me by surprise right in front of my gate. Luckily I was going slowly. We are in a drought here, and if they don't get extra hay, lots of cattle are leaving their pastures to forage.


----------

